# Sanskrit: Jai Guru Deva Om (Beatles)



## rob.returns

Hi
I have this favorite song of the Beatles, "Across the Universe"...It has those lyrics..Jai Guru Deva Om.(I dont know what kind of language is this). What does Jai Guru Deva Om mean?

Thanks


----------



## Jana337

Hi Rob,



> Jai Guru Deva Om or Jai Guru Dev Ohm means "Thanks to Guru Dev, Ohm". Source



Hope this helps.

Jana


----------



## rob.returns

Who is Guru Deva Ohm? or What is Guru Deva Ohm? I know guru stands for teacher...But how about Deva Ohm?


----------



## Jana337

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Who is Guru Deva Ohm? or What is Guru Deva Ohm? I know guru stands for teacher...But how about Deva Ohm?


Please click on the link above to see that


> Some say that "Guru Dev" was actually a real person...


... from which I infer that this is a mystery.

Jana


----------



## rob.returns

Mystery huh? Somebody please help us. WHo is Guru Deva Ohm?


----------



## Jana337

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Mystery huh? Somebody please help us. WHo is Guru Deva Ohm?



Om isn't part of his name - it is a drawn out meditation word. Let me refer you to this webpage where the meanings of song lyrics are discussed.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

The rumors that he was a real person are based on this. But please remember that this is a language forum, not a Buddhist one.

Jana


----------



## Pivra

Jai Guru Deva Ohm means...... Ohm (divine blessing) Glorious or Victorious Godly Teacher

Am I too late to answer this?


----------



## tigretoro

om namah shivai

the symbol next to my name above is om
cosmic truth
begining of time
infinity of being
hymn of the universe

below is something which i copied from the net ,this is just for reference,as it does not do justice to om in totality,

Before the beginning, the Brahman (absolute reality) was one and non-dual. It thought, "I am only one -- may I become many." This caused a vibration which eventually became sound, and this sound was Om. Creation itself was set in motion by the vibration of Om. The closest approach to Brahman is that first sound, Om. Thus, this sacred symbol has become emblematic of Brahman just as images are emblematic of material objects. ...."


----------



## tigretoro

in buddism its just a fraction of its faith
ignorance is bliss
read the bhagwat gita
fanaticism is drowning in a glass of water
share and be aware
love and compassion 
with respect
dont question your conscience 
do good and throw it in a well
and party hard


----------



## tigretoro

guru is maestro
dev is demi god
or messenger


----------



## shaloo

Good explanation,Tigrero!

Well, literally, JAI = Hail / Praise......When u say, Jai Ganesh (a Hindu God), its equal to saying........Praise the Lord.

Guru Dev = the Lord's messenger or the Holy Teacher.

Om = the most sacred word in the universe (as we believe it).

So, the sentence *Jai Guru Dev Om == Hail the Lord's messenger/ Praise the Holy Teacher*...OM is a very sacred word that is used at the end of divine sayings, etc., anything related to God and Divinity.

Hope that helps a bit.

Shaloo


----------



## Pivra

Oh, lol So I miss translated the word Jai over here, because in Thai, Jay = Victory,  Jayo= Hail, or an exclamation word, as in Hurray. 

 In Hindi do you guys use -ay or the actuall vowel -ai?


----------



## shaloo

Pivra, you are right too, becuse Jai means victory.
But in cases like when you praise someone (God or a divine soul), it takes the meaning of Hail.

(In Telugu, it is Jaya Ganesha (just an example)etc... because all the words end with a vowel(like in italien))
Actually, Jayaho also means Hail but, it used to be, basically, meant for Kings and Royal Members.

Shaloo


----------



## Pivra

The last line of the Thai Royal anthem is: 

 Dujja Taway Jay, Jayo

 As if to give the glory (to the King), Hail.


----------



## panjabigator

Many people say "jay hind" which means "long live India!"

Jay Hind evam Hindustan zindabaad!


----------



## iamthat

Jai Guru Deva ! Greetings, friends asking about this expression. John Lennon wrote the song while in India, in a meditation retreat with the whole group in 1968. He picked up the expression "Jai Guru Deva" from his meditation teacher, Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, with whom the Beatles were learning meditation (Transcendental Meditation), in Rishikesh, India.
This is a sanscrit expression honoring the master, and Maharishi always used it to greet people, to conclude his speeches, and lectures, and even to answer the phones, meaning that for him, everything he was saying, and teaching, was placed in the flow of blessings he received from his master Guru Deva, Swami Brahmananda Saraswati, who was the Shankaracharya, or head of the vedic tradition in the north of India, in the Himalayas.
"Jai" means hail, salutation, victory to...
"Guru" is the teacher
"Deva" means divine.

Enjoy !

Jai Guru Deva !

by the way, John said that this is his all time favorite song of his.


----------



## Kannan91

"Deva" means god (small g, usually), but here it is used as a respectful suffix to "Guru"- this is quite common usage. Shouldn't "Jai" really be "Jaya" here if we're talking about Sanskrit and not Hindi?


----------

